# New puppy on the way - Nyx Skočická samota



## Daryl Ehret (Apr 4, 2006)

I've wanted a new female for such a long time, hopefully a good one.

Her name is Nyx Skočická samota.
pedigree: http://www.pedigreedatabase.com/gsd/pedigree/626219.html





























The mother, Cher Skočická samota

















The sire, Bongo Vikar


----------



## Tamara Villagomez (Nov 28, 2009)

oooh really nice!! Should be a really nice one for ya!


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

Congrats, when does she arrive?


----------



## Daryl Ehret (Apr 4, 2006)

I don't know for certain, I think the reservations will be made tomorrow or the next day. She's 5&half weeks now, and will be 8weeks on Jan. 3rd.

I had to alter shipping arrangements, because she was originally coming to Denver, but I only found out two weeks ago that I will be in Montana mere days before she ships, she will go a different route through Minn.St.Paul.


----------



## mike suttle (Feb 19, 2008)

Damn that Bongo has a nice head! Daryl, I was wondering what your experience has been with the working characteristics of dogs from Czech X German crosses?


----------



## Daryl Ehret (Apr 4, 2006)

I don't think you can stereotype the crosses, but I think the general intent is to get the hardness and civil drive from the czech side that the westlines can tend to lack, and the pack drive and prey drive from the westlines that the czech lines can often fall short of.

One of the dogs I owned that made schutzhund an enjoyable experience was a czech/west cross, and probably because of her, I gained more interest in german lines. http://www.ehretgsd.com/electra.html She was an enthusiastic nut that loved the protection and put it all into it, but she was not to be described as "hard" or "civil", so isn't an example of my statement above. My all-czech dogs didn't perform the obedience exercises with flash enthusiasm. I wanted to find a better balance between sport and real street work.

With this puppy, I don't expect to get the kind of hardness and civil drive to the level I've experienced among other czech breedings, but that's OK. I got my "tough as nails" bitch now out of Hutch, and won't need another (an east/west/czech cross).

Both parents of the pup are of a type I like, look like they were a pleasure to train in sport, and seem to perform well without being "overbalanced" in anything. The plan is to breed her to Hutch eventually.

There's a long growing trend of german/czech crosses in the Czech and Slovak republic (a lot of Nick, Pike, Yoschi, Ellute), and mostly for the purpose of competition in sport, while their real working dogs tend to have a lot less german influence.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Quote: Damn that Bongo has a nice head

Comes from the showlines they like to throw in here and there. : )


----------



## Terrasita Cuffie (Jun 8, 2008)

The dam is no slouch either--gorgeous structure. Would wish for better feet/pasterns on the male. Ought to be a really pretty puppy. Will be neat to see how she fits into the breeding program with Hutch.

Terrasita


----------



## Daryl Ehret (Apr 4, 2006)

I've come to appreciate less overdeveloped size in males. The ones that are heavy chested just don't thrill me so much.


----------



## Tamara Villagomez (Nov 28, 2009)

I have a full zPS Czech male( Titus grandson) and my new female is Czech and West German and she has drive for days
real nutty shes on the go all day long her prey drive is extreme I really like how she is even the trainer who did her eval loved how she was shes training like a breeze really smart...


----------



## Daryl Ehret (Apr 4, 2006)

Not the greatest weather for videos, but captures some of Nyx in action.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e0oxt6AtVx0


----------



## Tamara Villagomez (Nov 28, 2009)

shes really cute !


----------



## Daryl Ehret (Apr 4, 2006)

Yup!


----------



## Lynn Cheffins (Jul 11, 2006)

Nice! 
I'd be happy with that for a Christmas prezzie even if I did have to buy it myself


----------



## ann schnerre (Aug 24, 2006)

me too!! that's a great picture of her


----------



## Tamara Villagomez (Nov 28, 2009)

Shes beautiful!


----------



## Daryl Ehret (Apr 4, 2006)

Another video, now at 7 weeks old. Not "over the top" in drive, but good enough and a clear thinker with nice grips. I think she'll be a pleasure to have.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WCgeF4k41e0


----------



## Anne Jones (Mar 27, 2006)

OMG...what a face! She is a cutie for sure. Good luck with your new girl.


----------



## milder batmusen (Jun 1, 2009)

good luck with her 

Bongo is a good looking dogO


----------



## Terrasita Cuffie (Jun 8, 2008)

She's pretty cute and I think her drive is just fine but for me over the top is not ideal. We herders go for the confident sustained drive but not over the top trigger happy. But for goodness sakes, email them and tell them to get her off that frickin slick floor for rag play. So when is she hooking up with you in Montana?

Terrasita


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

ann schnerre said:


> me too!! that's a great picture of her



Me three. Congratulations!


----------



## Daryl Ehret (Apr 4, 2006)

Terrasita Cuffie said:


> She's pretty cute and I think her drive is just fine but for me over the top is not ideal. We herders go for the confident sustained drive but not over the top trigger happy. But for goodness sakes, email them and tell them to get her off that frickin slick floor for rag play. So when is she hooking up with you in Montana?
> 
> Terrasita


Honestly, I didn't want over the top, Nyx has enough that I like what I see. Like it or not, I'm going to have to learn to do better with females, and I think this one will be a good fit for me. I just don't want to deal with too handler sensitive. Until recent maturity, Nickie was too soft-sensitive of me. Then it reversed to "all about the job and not the handler", so control became more difficult. I can see a stronger handler bond developing with myself and Nyx, she pays good attention, and even now shows more purposeful action than reactiveness.

For some reason, I thought that was on carpet, but I trust the breeder's caution. Nyx is due to arrive on January 7th.


----------



## Tamara Villagomez (Nov 28, 2009)

Shes a beauty looks good to me!


----------



## Terrasita Cuffie (Jun 8, 2008)

Daryl:

It seems when the adult dogs that start herding, they begin with being more aware of the handler. Both Thunder and Garth were this way. I can remember thinking in the beginning, I'd like Thunder less focused on Bob. Now with several months under his belt, he's very GUNG HO with an "oh sure, Bob" attitude. Garth the aussie started being very handler sensitive. With each stock exposure, he is less so. I'm not into a dog that is so handler sensitive he easily stresses and goes to the porch. Thunder is my ideal. He's very handler responsive and even to me outside the fence. He responds to my no, platz and marker--yes. Yet he is stock driven w/ that work all day type drive/interest. Stock work is more about partnership in a job than absolute obedience compliance. As the dogs get more confortable with their relationship with the stock, they become more compliant. Conflict with the handler is huge in herding. If you can resolve that, the obedience and partnership flows. Stock dogs are looking for relevance and what makes sense given the job and how they perceive the stock. Just give Nicky time. I'm looking forward to my next puppy when I can raise it with Balabanov drive training while I'm doing my stock foundation work.

Terrasita


----------



## Daryl Ehret (Apr 4, 2006)

I've little to complain with Nickie. She really does awesome, and I'm able to get her to sit from any distance when working a perimeter. Send her any direction to the other side, and make her wait where I want, but I let her decide where she needs to be most of the time, though she never rests until I say so. I suppose I initially have some difficulty getting her to hold a sit while I walk away to join the sheep, but once we get going there's compliance, and she knows exactly what needs done without my say.

Sasha doesn't handle pressure so well, and she would tend to head for the truck early in her training, but she's over that now. She's still sensitive to pressure, and doesn't yet share the same level of enthusiasm as her daughter.

My plan is to retire Sasha, who will go to a retired coworker of mine that wants to get into herding. She needs one more leg of her PT and one leg of her JHD. Since fall, we've switched back to doing more penwork with her, rather than large graze tending. Nickie will stay with my instructor for some time, as she continues to work on titles, and be used for a breeding to improve her lines. Should have no problem attaining her C course title, whatever that's called. That's mostly what we've worked on since last fall. And she needs another leg of the PT, since that happened to be the weekend the "lightbulb turned on" and I lost a lot of control with her newfound enthusiasm.

My next herding dog, if I'm able to continue, will be either Nickie's daughter Pia, or perhaps the new female, Nyx. I've done a couple border tending sessions with Pia already, and she's doing very nicely (7 months now). She's compliant, but teaching her to control her drives can be interesting.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Daryl said
" She's compliant, but teaching her to control her drives can be interesting."

Teach this control with drive! You will not regret it!


----------



## Michelle Reusser (Mar 29, 2008)

She's super cute Daryle and appears pretty focused and agile for her age. I hope she turns out the way you hope.

Oh, and good luck on the move.


----------



## Daryl Ehret (Apr 4, 2006)

Thank you. I think I found another place to rent, since the owners of the one I had lined up decided to instead sell at the last minute. I was told they were considering selling about a year from now, so didn't get a chance to offer. This other one's only on two acres, probably not as nice but less expensive, ony a few miles from town and happens to be next door to a meat processing facility.


----------



## Michelle Reusser (Mar 29, 2008)

Ooh I smell some cheap (maybe free) RAW. Bonus!


----------



## ann schnerre (Aug 24, 2006)

depends, michele. i worked for one of the biggest 3 meat-packers in the world, and believe me--NOTHING went out of there for free (though employees did get a 'deal' at times), but not as far as anything to feed raw to dogs.

hopefully daryl will be able to make a deal of some sort--sweet! 

what packing plant daryl?


----------



## Daryl Ehret (Apr 4, 2006)

Stillwater Packing Co. I have no idea on what scale they operate, I just noticed it on googlemaps and asked the landlord about it. Looks like perhaps the extent of their market is providing for the city of Billings. He said occasionally, his dogs would wander back from over there with a big meaty bone, and he never was sure if it was given to them, or if they snuck off with it.


----------



## Rigel Lancero (Aug 22, 2007)

Daryl Ehret said:


> *I don't think you can stereotype the crosses, but I think the general intent is to get the hardness and civil drive from the czech side that the westlines can tend to lack, and the pack drive and prey drive from the westlines that the czech lines can often fall short of.*
> 
> One of the dogs I owned that made schutzhund an enjoyable experience was a czech/west cross, and probably because of her, I gained more interest in german lines. http://www.ehretgsd.com/electra.html She was an enthusiastic nut that loved the protection and put it all into it, but she was not to be described as "hard" or "civil", so isn't an example of my statement above. My all-czech dogs didn't perform the obedience exercises with flash enthusiasm. I wanted to find a better balance between sport and real street work.
> 
> ...


I agree on this.

This is what I am thinking when I got my pup before,I was hoping that the czech and west lines will compliment each other.

So far,I like what I see.

http://www.pedigreedatabase.com/gsd/pedigree/592518.html


----------



## ann schnerre (Aug 24, 2006)

you may have a goldmine there daryl!! go for it. heck, they might pay you to take some offal, etc., off their hands


----------



## Daryl Ehret (Apr 4, 2006)

Well, I got acquainted with the neighbors, and they were only two happy to set me up with an account. My cost will be very modest, and they sent me home with about 120 lbs. of frozen organs free of charge, and tonight the kids are having fresh buffalo, just slaughtered this morning.

Nyx won't be sent until next week it looks like, once the weather gets above 20 degrees in Minneapolis and in Billings. But for now, I have another video to share, of Neri, Niki, and Nyx. Nyx is the smaller, darker pup of the three.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8IHYK6-qeso


----------



## Michelle Reusser (Mar 29, 2008)

Great news Daryl, glad to see you made it up there and settled in.


----------



## Daryl Ehret (Apr 4, 2006)

It's pretty nice here. Not too many neighbors, beautiful views, and close to town. It's only on two acres, but surrounded by several more acres of vacant land I might be able to lease to work livestock. The house is pretty nice, but very large for a single person, with 4 bedrooms, 2.5 baths, two large rec rooms aside from the living room, and wood flooring (thank god).

I'm still kind of roughing it, though. Not only did I not have room to ship my couches, chairs, tables, dressers, desk and bookshelves, but I also had to leave my bed behind. The only furniture I could manage to scrunch in, was a favorite coffee table of mine. So, sleeping on the floor the last few days hasn't afforded me much comfort, and I've been working too hard to go shopping.


----------



## Michelle Reusser (Mar 29, 2008)

Shoot I might just sleep on the floor the rest of my life, to wake up to those views!

Sounds like you have too much house, I'll be there in a Jiffy. LOL


----------



## Gerry Grimwood (Apr 2, 2007)

Daryl Ehret said:


> I'm still kind of roughing it, though. Not only did I not have room to ship my couches, chairs, tables, dressers, desk and bookshelves, but I also had to leave my bed behind. The only furniture I could manage to scrunch in, was a favorite coffee table of mine. So, sleeping on the floor the last few days hasn't afforded me much comfort, and I've been working too hard to go shopping.


Those are the best times, I used to move around lots in the 90's and when my stuff finally caught up with me I felt trapped :lol:


----------



## Daryl Ehret (Apr 4, 2006)

All I know is, I don't want to leave Montana again. I estimated I would return in 4 or 5 years max, but after being there, I'm really surprised I lasted that long. I do kind of feel trapped with all the books I brought with me. Funny thing is, I've bought very few books in the last 5 years, but could still start my own library or book store! I think it's time to get one of those "kindle" dealy-bobs.


----------



## Daryl Ehret (Apr 4, 2006)

Nyx is everything I had hoped for, just arrived yesterday. I'm very pleased with her temperament, good drives without being too wound up, very alert to her surroundings, good handler willingness, and nice retrieve. This gorgeous girl is without question destined to be my other best partner, along with Hutch. Good tracking nose her also, and navigates all manner of environmental obstacles very well for her age.

I'll update with photos and videos sometime soon, but I gotta get some sleep. I was pretty stressed when Detroit called to say there was a holdup because her paperwork hadn't arrived with her crate. They wouldn't ship her on to Billings until I signed and faxed a promisary form that I would have her only at my residence for the next 30 days, or until her first vaccination. We got home about 1030pm, took her outside at 200am, then up again at 400am to go to work. So with about 4 hours sleep with an interval in the middle, I'm kind of beat.


----------



## Daryl Ehret (Apr 4, 2006)

_I did manage to pick up an air mattress last night, so sweet dreams!_


----------



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

Sounds like being beat is a good thing. Congrats.


----------



## ann schnerre (Aug 24, 2006)

glad she made it ok daryl! looking forward to pics, meanwhile, sweet dreams


----------



## Daryl Ehret (Apr 4, 2006)

Well, I almost got three hours worth, so I'm good for a while. When I made the move up here, there was like a 68 hour stretch where I only got 2 hours sleep somewhere in the middle, and that was while nearly freezing to death in my truck. So I didn't have much to complain with sleeping on the floor, and at least being warm!










Now, I still don't get the bed all to myself anyway! Nyx is kind of on the smaller side, if you didn't notice from the previous pics and vids. She'll be 10 weeks old tomorrow. I'll have her 'doing stuff' next time I post. For now, we're just hanging out.


----------



## Tamara Villagomez (Nov 28, 2009)

Shes a doll!! Both dogs are gorgeous!


----------



## Daryl Ehret (Apr 4, 2006)

One thing I was kind of impressed with was the 8 step concrete staircase at the front door, that she never even gave a thought to as striding into the house for the first time (and quite a few more for pottybreaks). I found out later, that the 16 step carpeted staircase going to the lower level was a little more intimidating, as she carefully selected each step on the way down, with some initial hesitation. Of course, going back up was no problem.

One thing that kind of surprised me, was she would always wait at a door threshold and wait for me to pass before proceeding. This is something I've never seen a pup naturally do, and wondered if it was trained. I'm used to them barging right by, though it makes it easier for myself to navigate behind and get the door shut when they do. I had to teach my older dogs to 'wait' in herding classes from this bad habit I normally allowed.

As you can see here, she's likely to meet the Fed standard for "iron retrieve". It took me quite an effort to get her to release the buckle, as I couldn't redirect her attention on another softer toy.


----------



## Michelle Reusser (Mar 29, 2008)

Awww, puppies are so cuuute! Not falling for it though, still don't want one for myself yet. I remember the not so cute stuff from the last 3.

Got a 7 mo old kitten I still need to work the kinks out of, he keeps me busy getting up and checking on what he is into now. Counter surfing little shit. But at least he can take himself to the litter box in the middle of the night.


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

She looks like a nice puppy Daryl and I bet you are happy to finally have her here.


----------



## Mandy Connor (Aug 4, 2009)

*Congrats!!!*


----------



## Daryl Ehret (Apr 4, 2006)

This one's a piece of cake compared to any of my last 3. I am relieved she made it without incident, but I feel like I'm "grounded" since I can't take her anywhere. I had some old friends halfway across the state I wanted to visit this weekend, and can't load the dog trailer up and go like I was hoping.



















It's also been very warm lately. Most of the snow you see is gone now here in the Beartooth Mtn. foothills, and it's wet and muddy. So, I've been indoors studying up on SAR all day. Guess there's a search going on right now near the Three Forks Headwaters State Park for a missing woman whose vehicle was found.


----------



## Daryl Ehret (Apr 4, 2006)

There's a good possibility I can begin training with the local SAR group. We'll discuss it in person first, to decide if it's for me and whether it fits my training philosophy.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MknFdkFW3dQ

On another note, I took a short clip of Nyx to pass the time yesterday. She was full of spunk, and showing great potential as an agility dog. Her speed and daring is demonstrated to me continuously, and her "littleness" is sure cute.

What's not so cute, is she pees alot. After peeing, three minutes later she pees again, twenty minutes later, she has to pee... Most of the time we've made it to the door no problem, but she pees on the outside step almost every time.

Right now she's wrestling with Boo, but any minute now, I'm sure she'll have to pee again.


----------



## Anna Kasho (Jan 16, 2008)

Heh heh heh. Little girls pee a lot, don't they. I've always found the males easier to housebreak and can "hold it" earlier and longer. Of course then they grow up and develop the near miraculous ability to have enough pee to mark just one more thing... 

Thanks for making me smile today, I needed that.


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

I've only raised bitch puppies, a few mid pup males but that's about it - the rest have been young adults. I have found that my baby girls who travel far seem to maybe end up with UTI's. What you are describing does seem a bit excessive but consistent with the urinary problems I've encountered from puppies traveling quite a distance. Who knows. Maybe not at all related but my girls I've potty trained in about a week, the last learned to ring a bell to signal her needing to go out. She still uses it at nearly 4 years of age. I have two in my garage, and one in my cabin she uses them all consistently.


----------



## Daryl Ehret (Apr 4, 2006)

Your hunch could be right, so I scheduled a urinalysis tomorrow. It really was a long flight for her, with an overnight in Detroit, where originally, it would have been a straight shot to Denver. I've never imported anything under 12 weeks old previously, and never had an issue.


----------



## Daryl Ehret (Apr 4, 2006)

I managed to take a couple pics a few days back, before we got DUMPED with snow again.


----------



## Michelle Reusser (Mar 29, 2008)

She has the cutest expressions.


----------



## Daryl Ehret (Apr 4, 2006)

If you could only see her in person, I seriously believe she's the cutest pup I've ever had. No shortage of working potential either; great willingness, lots of drive, perfect retrieve, will tackle any obstacle, and loves to handle everything (pvc, metal, _air matresses_, etc.).

I'm meeting with a SAR member tomorrow or the next day to evaluate my dogs. I wanted to work with both her _and Hutch_, but the group evidently has a one-dog policy because of persons in the past who put too much on their plate by attempting to certify multiple dogs.

So, obviously I'm not going to neglect her training and development, and will do what I can on my own without direct related guidance, as I instead make Hutch my "official" partner.


----------



## Mike Di Rago (Jan 9, 2009)

Daryl,
Very happy you found a group to work your dog(s) with. Would have been a shame after what you went through in 2009!
Good luck with Hutch.
Mike


----------



## Jason Hammel (Aug 13, 2009)

Dang thats a good looking GSD. Congrats! Looking forward to hearing about the SAR meeting.


----------



## Daryl Ehret (Apr 4, 2006)

We scratched plans for the meet today, turns out she contracted kennel cough before her arrival. I'm guessing, either from the overnight kenneling in Detroit, or the pet cargo middleman in the Czech republic. She herself never showed any obvious signs, but Hutch was the first to be affected last Tuesday (4 days after her arrival), and I had him checked on Thursday. Wasn't bad enough at the time, so the diagnosis was inconclusive (the vet thought it might only have been infrequent sneezing). Hutch's condition worsened a bit, especially with a bit of excercise, and my two other boys started coughing as well just last Saturday. So, they'll be on medication for a while, and we might see in another week where we are. Spirits are high though, and drives aren't suffering any, so I'm hoping this clears up quick.


----------



## Anne Jones (Mar 27, 2006)

She is cute as all get out! Lots of luck with her.


----------



## Jason Hammel (Aug 13, 2009)

Daryl is this the same litter she came from?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8IHYK6-qeso&NR=1

gotta love that czech pop music in back ground


----------



## Daryl Ehret (Apr 4, 2006)

Yeah, I posted that on youtube, and also this one from the breeder, with a "kids song" soundtrack.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WCgeF4k41e0&feature=related

Here's some goofin' pics of today. Hutch is pretty gentle and loves to play with her, but doesn't like to give up the toy.


----------



## Michelle Reusser (Mar 29, 2008)

LOL her eyes are priceless!


----------



## Daryl Ehret (Apr 4, 2006)

The dogs might like it, but I really need it to dry up around here, or at least stop freezing the hose, the ground at the kennel gates, and whatever else. It took me half an hour to break into my truck yesterday evening because the doors froze shut on both sides. I used a heavy duty tanto and could only pry it half an inch open near the top, before I wisened up and poured hot water over the seams.























































I added a couple of Hutch at the end, because I can no longer reply to his photo thread, now that 38 days have passed.


----------



## ann schnerre (Aug 24, 2006)

they're all great pics daryl, but #4 is PRICELESS. does she speak english yet?


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

What is the 38 day thing all about ?? Makes no sense.


----------



## Daryl Ehret (Apr 4, 2006)

Must be a new forum rule to keep from resurfacing old posts. Probably because of the table training threads.


----------



## Tamara Villagomez (Nov 28, 2009)

Gprgepus shepherds you got there!


----------



## Terrasita Cuffie (Jun 8, 2008)

Those are great shots. I love the one with the ball. Shes growing fast.

Terrasita


----------



## Daryl Ehret (Apr 4, 2006)

Just another new one, to keep the thread unlocked.


----------



## Tammy Riley (Oct 26, 2006)

Daryl, she is a great looking puppy!


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

She's very pretty.


----------



## Daryl Ehret (Apr 4, 2006)

Some updated pics of m'girl. Still pretty, and pretty obnoxious at times. The other night I heard a ruckus in the kitchen, to find her on the counter. At first, I couldn't figure out how, but she followed the cat onto a chair from the livingroom side of the kitchen bar, and then up. Her latest bad habit is twirling the water pan with her paw, and dumping a gallon or more on the kitchen floor.


----------



## Tamara Villagomez (Nov 28, 2009)

She's very beautiful Daryl.. The 2 of them look identical almost too cool...


----------



## Daryl Ehret (Apr 4, 2006)

At that age, Hutch was much lighter. He's darkened some with age.


----------



## Tamara Villagomez (Nov 28, 2009)

aww too cute so she will be darker than him..Wow shes gonna be gorgeous I love the black sables...He's a handsome boy!


----------



## Daryl Ehret (Apr 4, 2006)

Just trying out my new camera I got today.


----------



## Katie Finlay (Jan 31, 2010)

Daryl, I've been a huge fan of your dogs since I discovered your website about 6 months ago. Love the photos, keep them coming!

She's a gorgeous gal!


----------



## Daryl Ehret (Apr 4, 2006)

Nyx's first testing on the flirt pole. Looking good, but maybe a little boring to watch.

Nyx's flirtpole session 1:

Nyx's flirtpole session 2:


----------



## charles Turner (Mar 2, 2009)

nice puppy!!


----------



## Diana Abel (Aug 31, 2009)

She's a real beauty! Congrats & enjoy!!! \\/


----------

